# kitchen, bedroom, bathroom, toilet



## kusurija

Hi all!
I'm interested, how do You say the main(most important) parts of house/flat in Your language: for begining I'll start from 
English, Czech, Lithuanian, Danish, German and Japanese

English/Czech/Lithuanian/Danish/German/Japanese

Kitchen/kuchyň/virtuvė/køkken/Küche, die/台所[daidokoro]
Bedroom/ložnice/miegamasis/soveværelse/Schlafzimmer, das
/寝室[shinshitsu]
Bathroom/koupelna/vonia/bad/Badezimmer, das/浴室[yokushitsu]
Toilet/záchod/tualetas/?/Toilette, die/トイレット[toiretto]

P.S. I think, that in Japanese there will be much to discuss, because there are plenty of synonymes and in historical times houses looked rather different from European style - that is reflected in language too.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
bucătărie, dormitor, baie, toaletă


----------



## federicoft

*Italian*:
Cucina/camera da letto/bagno.

There is no distinction between bathroom and toilet.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* mutfak, yatak odası, banyo, tuvalet


----------



## Topsie

*French:* cuisine, chambre (à coucher), salle de bain, toilettes.


----------



## mgwls

In Spanish they are:
_- cocina
- dormitorio
- baño_
And, as in Italian, there is no distinction between toilette and bathroom.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese they are:
_- cozinha
- dormitório/quarto 
- banheiro (in Portugal I think they use casa de banho for bathroom, since banheiro means lifeguard in Portugal. In Brazil we call lifeguards guarda-vidas, in Rio, or salva-vidas, in São Paulo)_
And, as in Italian, there is no distinction between toilet and bathroom, but I've sometimes heard lavabo for a toilet (the room) in a house, but very rarely.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
*kitchen*: keuken
* bedroom*: slaapkamer
*bathroom*: badkamer
*toilet*: toilet, wc

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sokol

German:

- kitchen = *Küche*
- bedroom = *Schlafzimmer*
- bathroom = *Bad*
- toilet = *WC *[ve'tse] (short of Water Closet), *Toilette, *(for foreigners, to be on the save side, only for _informal _use recommended even though the term is neutral *Klosett *or short *Klo* (there are other informal terms, I only mention the most important and most neutral ones)

As for Spanish: I have learnt that *los servicios* for the toilet also is possible (instead of not distinguishing between bathroom and toilet).


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

kitchen: *keittiö*
bedroom: *makuuhuone*
bathroom: *kylpyhuone*
toilet: *WC *['ve:se:], *vessa*

Swedish:

kitchen: *kök*
bedroom: *sovrum*
bathroom: *badrum*
toilet: *toalett*


----------



## theo1006

Indonesian:

*kitchen:* dapur
*bedroom:* kamar tidur
*bathroom:* kamar mandi
*toilet:* kamar mandi, kamar kecil, wc, toilet

Usually bathroom and toilet are combined, so if you say that you want to go the _kamar mandi_, everyone understands that you mean the toilet.
But you can also refer to the toilet using: _kamar kecil_, wc or toilet.  The use of the latter two again shows that a seperate toilet is an imported phenomenon.


----------



## Palestina Libre

In Spanish, in Spain:

*Kitchen: cocina

bedroom: Dormitorio

 bathroom: cuarto de baño/baño

 toilet: cuarto de aseo/aseo (this one has no bath)

Regards.
*


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

Kitchen: kuhinja
Bedroom: spalnica
Bathroom: kopalnica
Toilet: stranišče

Croatian: 

Kitchen: kuhinja
Bedroom: spavaća soba
Bathroom: kupaona
Toilet: WC


----------



## JB

I do not write Japanese, and speak only a little, but one word (obviously borrowed from English) is
basurum


----------



## Flaminius

jbruceismay said:


> I do not write Japanese, and speak only a little, but one word (obviously borrowed from English) is
> basurum


As an aside, the Japanese _basurūm_ seldom (I think never but just in case there is one in trillion instances) mean toilet.

Other items in the thread topic can be expressed by English loans as well.

Kitchen — キッチン, _kicchin_, or less frequently キチン, _kichin_
bedroom — ベッドルーム, _beddorūmu_
toilet — トイレ, _toire_, (almost never トイレット is used as the name of the room)


----------



## CrazyArcher

Russian
Кухня [kuhn'a]
Спальня [spaln'a]
Ванная [vannaya]
Туалет [tualet]

Hebrew
מטבח [mitbakh]
חדר-שינה [heder-sheina]
חדר-אבטיה [heder-ambatiya] - barely used, in most cases the room is referred just as "miklakhat" - 'shower'
שרותים\בית-שימוש [sherutim]/[beit-shimush] - the letter is a kind of euphemism, literally meaning "house of usage", and is gradually falling out of use


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:
kitchen = *dapur*
bedroom = *kamar tidur* (lit. _room sleep_)
bathroom = *kamar mandi *(_mandi = taking a bath or a shower_)
toilet = *toilèt, tualèt*


----------



## Mahaodeh

Arabic:
Kitchen: مطبخ  MaTbakh
Bedroom: غرفة نوم  Ghurfat noum - also حجرة نوم Hujrat noum; منام manaam; and أوضة oudha (last is a loanword).
Bathroom: حمّام  Hammaam
Toilet: مرحاض MirHaadh - also, خلاء khalaa' (private place), بيت المي beit al-may (water room), and بيت الراحة beit al raa7a (rest room).


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

kitchen = _kuirejo_
bedroom = _dormoĉambro_
bathroom = _banejo_
toilet = _necesejo_ or_ klozeto_


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Kitchen: *«Kουζίνα» *[kuˈzina] (fem.) < Ven. cusina < Vulgar Lat. cocina < Lat. coquina.
The ancient Greek name of kitchen is the deverbative *«ὀπτάνιον» ŏptắniŏn* (neut.) < Classical v. *«ὀπτάω» ŏptắō* --> _to fry, roast, bake_ (of unclear etymology).

Bedroom: *«Υπνοδωμάτιο»* [ipnoðoˈmati.o] (neut.), a MoGr word (constructed in 1883) < MoGr masc. *«ύπνος»* [ˈipnos] --> _sleep_ < Classical masculine noun *«ὕπνος» húpnŏs* + MoGr neut. *«δωμάτιο»* [ðoˈmati.o] --> _room_ < Classical neut. *«δωμάτιον» dōmắtiŏn* --> _small house, room, chapel_, diminutive of the Classical neut. *«δῶμα» dômă* --> _house, home, household, temple_ (PIE *dem- _house_ cf Lat. domus, Arm. տուն ‎(tun), _house_, Proto-Slavic *domъ).
Ancient Greeks differentiated between:
(A) The separate bedroom for the husband and wife called *«παστάς» păstắs* (3rd declension fem. nom. sing.), *«παστάδος» păstắdŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _annex, porch, atrium, inner room, bridal chamber_ < *παρ-στάς *păr-stắs < *«παραστάς» părăstắs* < Classical prefix, preposition and adverb *«παρά/πάρα» părắ/pắră* + Classical v. *«ἵστημι» hístēmĭ* --> _to make stand, set up, take position, bring to a standstill_ (PIE *steh₂- _to stand_ cf Skt. तिष्ठति (tiṣṭhati), Av. hištaiti, Lat. stāre, Proto-Slavic *stati > Rus. стать, Cz. stát, Svk. stáť, Pol. stać), and,
(B) the rest of the bedrooms usually named *«θάλαμος» tʰắlămŏs* (masc.) --> _inside room at the back of a house, room for women, bedroom, room for provisions_ (Pre-Greek origin is quite possible, as its structure is typical for such words).

Bathroom: *«Μπάνιο»*  [ˈbaɲo] (neut.), a boomerang word => Classical Gr. neut. noun *«βαλανεῖον» bălăneî̯ŏn* --> _warm bath, bathroom_ (with obscure etymology) > Classical Lat. *balineum/balneum* > Vulgar Lat. *bannium* > It. *bagno* > MoGr *μπάνιο*.

Toilet: *«Τουαλέτα»* [tu.aˈleta] (fem.) < Fr. toilette.
For the ancient Greeks the toilet was an outhouse called *«ἀφοδευτήριον» ăpʰŏdeu̯tḗriŏn* (neut.) < Classical v. *«ἀφοδεύω» ăpʰŏdeú̯ō* --> _to_ _go to stool, discharge excrement_ < Classical prefix & preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* + fem. *«ὁδός» hŏdós*.


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*

kitchen: *cuina*
bedroom: *dormitori* | *cambra*, *habitació *(these two  mean 'room' but are usually understood as 'bedroom' when in context)
bathroom: *cambra de bany* (or, simply, *bany*)
toilet: *lavabo*


----------



## Stoggler

Welsh:

kitchen:  cegin (as it's a feminine word, if used with the definite article in the singular, it undergoes soft mutation, so it becomes y gegin)

bedroom: ystafell wely (or in more colloquial Welsh, stafell wely)

bathroom:  ystafell ymolchi (again, in more colloquial Welsh, stafell molchi)

toilet:  toiled, tŷ bach (the latter literally means 'small house', and harks back to the days when most houses had their WCs outside in a little wooden hut or brick-built little house, or there was one communal toilet for lots of families in tenements blocks).


----------

